# Memphis FT Update



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open is a big land quad, two retired, about 8 minutes per dog. Raining this morning and expected rain throughout the day. First series should go into Saturday with 79 starters.

Update; spoke with a contestant at 10:30am cst. None of the first 14 dogs have done it. Two picked up all the chickens but with handles.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

*Memphis Am*

Open has 12 dogs to run Saturday am.


Derby 

1st #27(Sam Milton)
2nd #17(Rick Mock)
3rd #14( Charlie Moody)
4th #19(Chip Johnson)
RJ #3
Jams 26,20,18,15,13,9,8,2,1


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie Darnell on the jam with your young Ranger puppy.


----------



## Justin Etter (Sep 12, 2004)

MEEERRRRRRRRCCCCCYYYYY!!! Go Jimmie D and Mercy! Great job guys finishing the derby and getting the greenie!!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Sam and Levi on the Derby win. For those keeping track of Lean Mac line breedings, Levi is out of a half-brother/half-sister mating with both sired by Lean Mac.


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Open and Am ???


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Just got a call with these results:

Am

1st-Cane(Darnell)
2nd Jolie( L Jolley)
3rd- ??(Kemp)
4th ?? (Kemp)

Open 
1st Sue(S Harp)
2nd Callie(Luttrell)
3rd Squire(m Smith)
4th Ricky(S Harp)


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

*...*

How about the Qual?


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

I know that Ottercreek's Isabella got second in the Q. That's my girl, Bella with my husband, Steve running her. Hoss had an Open jam and I would presume, but don't know for sure that Dillon got a jam in the Am--handles on the last bird. Steve was highly complimentary of the tests in all three stakes that he ran. He was really proud to have two dogs do that big quad in the first series of the Open and to have two of the 11 dogs in the last series of the Am. Memphis really puts on a nice field trial--I would love to have gone, but Eve is doing her long walks for rehab.

Congrats to Jimmy D on Cane's Am win! From what Steve told me, it was one to really be proud just to finish, much less with the blue. Way to go!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> I know that Ottercreek's Isabella got second in the Q. That's my girl, Bella with my husband, Steve running her.



YEAH! You Go Bella! Honor & Kirby are sure proud of their little sister! 

(And the rest of the gang!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

*Qual Results*

I was marshalling at the Q and the tests were nice. First series a triple with a well placed retired up the middle which challenged many of the dogs. Then run a land blind behind the flyer. Water blind over a point for the third. A challenging triple on water for the fourth with a long punch bird up and out of the pond which the dogs lost site of while in the water. Nice tests...thanks Steve and Butch for donating a weekend of your life.

Here are the results:

1st - 46 Sand Valleys Blew Star Scott Butler Greg Lister 
2nd - 27 Ottercreek's Isabella Steve Faith Steve Faith 
3rd - 14 Coolwater's Ready Set Go Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein 
4th - 31 Becky Lou's Bayou Beamer MH Louis and Becky DeJohn Ronnie Lee 
RJ - 20 Lucky If He Makes It Jason Fleming Jason Fleming 

Jams: 5,6,11,23,35,38,39


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Big congrats to Chip Johnson for running his first derby EVER and with a 18 mo old pup that he has trained.
And got a 4th in a tough derby.

BIG BIG accomplishment!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaydot (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Kevin....I guess hundreds of marks, and almost having to take out a loan on flier birds paid off!!! :wink: :wink: 

Heckuva feeling for sure......now we're gonna _really_ see in about 16 days!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------

